# Farsight by Phil Kelly



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/farsight-hardbook.html

*The Story*

The oxide deserts of Arkunasha are red with spilt blood. The orks of Waaagh! Dok have invaded en masse, and the besieged tau settlers are on the edge of extinction. When the famous general O’Shoh arrives to shatter the greenskins at the head of a high-tech army of battlesuits, the tau expect an easy victory, but the battle-hungry orks outnumber the tau four hundred to one, and the planet’s vicious rust storms have a devilish appetite of their own. Can the rising star of the fire caste solve the riddle of Arkunasha’s haunted past before Dok Toofjaw’s monstrous cyborgs conquer the planet completely?
*Read it Because*

It's one of Commander Farsight's defining battles – and features some audacious action sequences, including a vicious duel in a medical chamber that will make you look at Farsight in a whole different way. The story also has all sorts of hints to the origins of Farsight's famous companions, "the Eight


October 2015 • Hardback, 128 pages • ISBN 9781784960261 




Farsight is an interesting character, but Ive hard to find a suitable grimace. A mere 128 pages for 13.49€ in the ebook version? Pass.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Surprisingly well written. Might pick up my first Tau based story.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Read it. Liked it a lot. :so_happy:
Action is great. 
The Tau feel more "human" than alien. This might put off some readers.
The ork parts were great, though. You might find yourself enjoying more for the greenskins than the blueskins.

Review is up here, if anyone is interested.

http://hachisnaxreads.blogspot.com/2015/11/farsight.html?showComment=1447074743498#c5520287041496816001


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hachiko said:


> The Tau feel more "human" than alien. This might put off some readers.


Aaaand I won't be getting this. "Human" aliens is a total dealbreaker to me.


LotN


----------

